# FET failure - will it ever work?



## Anon555 (Jan 19, 2012)

Hi

Today we had our blood test result from our latest FET - BFN 
I'm gutted!!!!!
We had two transferred, both were excellent quality - as good as fresh according to the doctor.  I took two days off work to relax and do nothing.  I was so convinced that it had worked - I had sore boobs,  shocking wind (sorry if tmi), really sleeping etc etc, but the result was no.

We still have one left n the freezer which we'll use before doing another round of IVF, but I just want to know if there's anything else we can do.  If two decent ones don't work, what chances have I got with anything else working?

Any thoughts, advice, positive stories welcome.  I'm not ready to give up, but I don't want to wish my life away if its never going to work again.

Sorry, think I'm just feeling very very sorry for myself.

Baby dust and glue


----------



## Hayley33 (Sep 3, 2010)

Hi,

I just wanted to say keep positive im 6 weeks with my 4th attempt, I know its so frustrating you just have to keep going.

Good Luck. x


----------



## smileandbehappy (Jun 1, 2011)

I am so so sorry you have had a failed cycle, it truly is heartbreaking.
I had 2 iuis, 1 ivf and 2 fet's before getting my bfp. I did the greek infection screening on my successful cycle and took antibiotics throughout. I also had a hysteroscopy over in Athens a couple of months before my transfer and I am certain that this made the difference for me. I know some people would prefer to give it time and repeated transfers rather than such intense treatment, but for me I just could not keep going through it and we had so many frozen embryos I knew we would be having treatment for a long time so I made the choice.
I hope your next fet is successful xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Michelle71 (Dec 18, 2008)

I agree with what the previous posters have all said. Sometimes it is not just science but just also pure luck. We have had fresh transfers with great quality embryos and got BFNs, and when I did get pregnant, it was actually on a FET with fair quality embryos, so you never can tell. It is so hard to keep positive at times, but try to keep faith in the process and the fact that you will eventually reach your goal.
Good luck!


----------



## Anon555 (Jan 19, 2012)

Hi ladies

Haven't logged on for ages so didn't see your replies until now.
Thank you so much for your positive stories - it really does give me hope.
I know that it's in the hands of the gods and that luck plays a huge part - guess I just have to remain positive.  
I met up with some friends today who had little babies.  It was beautiful to watch my LO interact with them.  She will make a wonderful big sister if she's ever given the chance.  All this has spurred me on to keep trying.

Hugs xxx


----------

